# 60 Gal Water Heater



## mongo (Jun 26, 2010)

Had a call recently on a house that had a 60 gallon electric water heater that produced only about 2 minutes of hot water. The elements were OK and water temp in the tank was 115F. I had heard of "dip tube failure" but had not seen this first until now. After replacing the tube, the HO paid $$. Then she asked "What caused this? Will it happed again"? I tried to recall in my mind the notices that were distributed regarding this phenomenon, but the best I coud offer was something about quality control issues when they were being marketed. Really, I did not know. Is there any info out in cyberspace that explains why this happens?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

This is probably the best written information on the dip tube settlement and defect problem there is...

http://rustylayton.com/htmlxtra/diptube.html

The settlement period is over.


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

Years ago I did tons of dip tube replacements because of defective ones. Usually I pulled out only a few inches, the remaining disintegrated in the water heater and would often end up in valves. If this happened I recommend replacing the water heater. Flushes is an option but I seldom removes all of the remaining dip tube.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Considering that any water heater from the diptube defect era is at least 13 years old at this point replacement is the best option.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Considering that any water heater from the diptube defect era is at least 13 years old at this point replacement is the best potion.



I agree, anything over 10 years old needs to be given serious consideration to replacement.


----------

